# What's the difference.....



## Buzz (Oct 22, 2009)

...between a melting dish and a scorifier?

I've been looking for a local supply of melting dishes similar to the ones Steve uses in his videos.

I've come across some Scorifiers but not sure if they do the same job.
If they are ok to use for melting Gold, do I need to prep them in the usual manner?


Kind regards
Buzz


----------



## 4metals (Oct 22, 2009)

I've always called them scorifiers because of my assaying background but they are also referred to as melting dishes. Scorifiers are designed to be placed in a muffle furnace with a sample and a charge of granulated lead and heated up to the melting point of the gold. Then you use a set of tongs specifically designed for the scorifiers to pour the lead mixture into a cone mold. They are also referred to as melting dishes by jewelers who use the small dishes to alloy gold and melt small quantities. 

When using the scorifiers as a scorifier the dish is used as it comes. To use a scorifier as a melting dish it is best to coat it with a thin melted film of borax. This makes the molten metal easier to remove when it cools or to be poured from the dish while hot. At one time they were available in 2 sizes about 2 1/2 inch diameter and about 4 inch diameter. I always bought the larger because that was the size my tongs were made for.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for that 4metals

Regards
Buzz


----------

